# Spezielle Fischkunde in Schleswig-Holstein



## Cynastorix (13. November 2015)

Hallo,
ich mache gerade meinen Fischereischein in Schleswig-Holstein. Ich habe mir den Leitfaden zur Vorbereitung besorgt und lerne nun selbstständig.

Wie wird die spezielle Fischkunde in der Prüfung abgefragt? Bekomme ich Bildchen und ich muss ankreuzen um welche Fischart es sich handelt oder ist mehr/ etwas anderes gefordert.
Lg


----------



## GeorgeB (14. November 2015)

*AW: Spezielle Fischkunde in Schleswig-Holstein*

Der Landesportfischerverband schreibt auf seiner Webseite:



> * 											Muß ich an einem Vorbereitungslehrgang teilnehmen?									*
> 
> 
> Eine Teilnahmepflicht gibt es nach dem  schleswig-holsteinischen Fischereirecht nicht. Sinnvoll ist der  Unterricht aber in jedem Fall. _*So gibt es im Fachhandel keine  Lehrbücher, die gezielt auf die Prüfungsfragen in Schleswig-Holstein  vorbereiten - insbesondere die Bilder im Fach "Spezielle Fischkunde"  sind nur in unserem Unterrichtsbuch des LSFV enthalten.*_ Dieses Buch kann  man zwar in Ausnahmefällen auch außerhalb eines Lehrganges erwerben.  Wer sich aber noch wenig mit dem Thema befaßt hat, könnte auf  Unklarheiten stoßen, die ohne einen Ausbilder nicht sofort und einfach  zu beantworten sind.



Ist sicher nicht das was du hören willst, insofern sorry für meinen ungebetenen Ratschlag, aber ein "Leitfaden", in dem nicht einmal steht _was _und vor allem _wie_ es abgefragt wird, ist als Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung absolut untauglich.


----------



## kqmax (14. November 2015)

*AW: Spezielle Fischkunde in Schleswig-Holstein*

Meinst Du mit Leitfaden die Lehrgangsunterlagen? Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten die Prüfung gemacht und nur die Unterlagen abgeholt und dann im Selbststudium gelernt. Bin dann nur zur Prüfung aufgetaucht. Ich meine zu erinnern, dass Du insgesamt eine gewisse Mindestpunktzahl erreichen musst und zusätzlich in jedem Fachgebiet mindestens sechs von zehn Fragen richtig haben musst.
Das Gebiet was Du jetzt meinst ist das mit dem Fisch identifizieren? Da wird Dir auf dem Fragebogen das Bild eines Fisches gezeigt und Du musst aus drei Antwortmöglichkeiten die richtige auswählen. 
LG, Alexander


----------



## Cynastorix (15. November 2015)

*AW: Spezielle Fischkunde in Schleswig-Holstein*



GeorgeB schrieb:


> Der Landesportfischerverband schreibt auf seiner Webseite:
> 
> 
> 
> Ist sicher nicht das was du hören willst, insofern sorry für meinen  ungebetenen Ratschlag, aber ein "Leitfaden", in dem nicht einmal steht _was _und vor allem _wie_ es abgefragt wird, ist als Vorbereitung auf die Prüfung absolut untauglich.



Moin, der Leitfaden ist die offizielle Lektüe vom LSFV S-H. Ich habe ein bisschen das Gefühl, dass es nicht unbeding gerne gesehen wird wenn die Prüfung ohne Lehrgang abgelegt wird. Es ist also nicht alles selbsterklärend in dem Leitfaden.



kqmax schrieb:


> Meinst Du mit Leitfaden die Lehrgangsunterlagen? Ich habe vor ein paar Monaten die Prüfung gemacht und nur die Unterlagen abgeholt und dann im Selbststudium gelernt. Bin dann nur zur Prüfung aufgetaucht. Ich meine zu erinnern, dass Du insgesamt eine gewisse Mindestpunktzahl erreichen musst und zusätzlich in jedem Fachgebiet mindestens sechs von zehn Fragen richtig haben musst.



Genauso habe ich das auch vor. 


kqmax schrieb:


> Das Gebiet was Du jetzt meinst ist das mit dem Fisch identifizieren? Da wird Dir auf dem Fragebogen das Bild eines Fisches gezeigt und Du musst aus drei Antwortmöglichkeiten die richtige auswählen.
> LG, Alexander


Vielen dank, genau das wollte ich wissen :vik:

Lg


----------



## Cody Plaice (17. November 2015)

*AW: Spezielle Fischkunde in Schleswig-Holstein*

Korrekt. Auch die Spezielle Fischkunde ist multiple choice. 

Folgende Fischkarten kannst Du übrigens gleich links liegen lassen, da diese nicht in der Prüfung abgefragt werden:
Kleine Maräne, Seezunge, Bitterling, Quappe, Graskarpfen, Äsche, Döbel, Nordseeschnäpel, Ostseeschnäpel, Ukelei, Stör, Flussneunauge, Bartgrundel, Karausche, Makrele, Wels, Stichling.

Das heißt natürlich nicht, dass es nicht hilfreich wäre, die trotzdem zu lernen, um später am Gewässer nicht dumm da zu stehen, aber du weiß zumindest für die Prüfung, welche Du garantiert nicht verwechseln kannst, weil sie eben def. nicht abgefragt werden.


----------

